# +P ammo in Sig P226 9mm?



## bangbang

I looked over the instruction manual for my Sig P226 9mm...and in the ammo section, it never addressed using +P or +P+ loads in the Sig P226. As a result, I am staying away from these loads for now...maybe I will have to call the factory.

Can anyone tell me if they have a link that adresses this type of ammo?

Has anyon used the higher pressure loads successfully?


----------



## big dutchman

although i've never used +P in my sig because of the caliber, i have used them in alot of my other handguns: beretta, glock, h&k, springfield, and even my old bersa 380. no problems with them at all so i can't imagine a sig couldn't handle them. the +P and +P+ rounds are supposed to speed up the wear on your pistol, so i wouldn't use them all the time though. i used them for practice a few times a month, and used them for carry rounds.


----------



## ORYGUN

There is no industry standard for +P+. No such thing exists. It is a marketing gimmick. You can shoot anything in a Sig, thats why Naval Special Warfare uses them along with the excellent HK.:smt1099


----------



## SuckLead

My P226 is a 40, but I've used higher pressured ammo in it without a problem. Recently fired off a full box of Extreme Shock (to get rid of them), have done +P, etc. I've put a lot of ammo through my gun and the only time it even coughed or hiccupped was with Blazer aluminum. Still didn't jam up and fired off the entire box, but it was a bad shooting session in many degrees.


----------



## Cobra64

I wouldn't mess with it. Why wear out your gun?


----------



## sniper350

Shot placement is everything ...... so if you can't practice a lot with the +p stuff ..........making a louder bang is not going to save your life. It doesn't take a huge difference in recoil to throw off your POI enough for you to miss your target. Every agency [ using firearms as their tool ] has come to learn this important fact - " Train as you would Fight " . What this means to us , is to practice with the same ammo that you are going to use for self defense.
This means bullet weight, as well as powder charge. If you are just interested in punching holes in paper, then please ignore all the above.

Sure it can get expensive using top quality ammo for your practice sessions, but the way I have always looked at it " How much is my life worth to me "?
The cheap ammo can get you inside the ballpark ........ but when it comes time to throw Strikes "each and every time" ...you want to have as much experience & practice with the "game Ball " as possible........ so that means shooting as much of that +p stuff as you can, if that's what you carry.

I have never found the need to go outside the Standard pressures[ higher ] for a particular cartridge YMMV ! I have lightened some loads to go sub-sonic :mrgreen: as a practical matter.

JF.


----------



## IKIDDP5

Any modern good quality handgun can fire a lot of +P loads without harm. +P loads are within SAAMI tolerance pressure.


----------

